# George Walker on the covenant as the testament of Christ



## Reformed Covenanter (Feb 10, 2022)

First for the word Testament, it doth signify the last Will of a man which he makes before his death, and leaves behind him either in word or writing, testified by seals and witnesses; By virtue of which Will he doth dispose his lands and possessions which he hath purchased, and all his goods which he hath gathered in his life time, and doth bequeath them as he himself will, and to whom he thinks fit, either freely or with condition, to have and hold them after his death, and not before; This is the true and proper meaning of the Word, and thus it is used by the Apostle, _Hebr._ 9. 16. And because the Apostle there calls the Covenant Christ’s Testament, and also elsewhere in his Epistles wheresoever he doth speak of the Old and New Covenant, that is, of the Covenant of the Law and of the Gospel, doth use the Greek word διαθήκη, even the same which there he useth for the last Will and Testament of a Testator, whereupon it comes to passe, that the Books of the Law and the Prophets, before Christ, and the Covenant in them are called the New Testament, and that very fitly in some respect, I mean in respect of Christ the Mediator. ...

For more, see George Walker on the covenant as the testament of Christ.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## yeutter (Feb 10, 2022)

This series you have done from George Walker is really good.
To George Walker's credit he earned the ire of Archbishop Laud for which Walker was imprisoned. Walker's case was brought to the House of Commons and he was released and restored to the rectory of St John Evangelist of Watling Street and compensated for his losses. At the the 1643 trial of Archbishop Laud, the imprisonment of Walker was made one of the charges against the archbishop.
Here is a link to Walker's work The manifold wisedome of God In the divers dispensation of grace by Jesus Christ, In the Old New Testament. In the covenants of faith & works. Their agreement and difference 




__





The manifold vvisedome of God In the divers dispensation of grace by Iesus Christ, In the Old New Testament. In the covenant of faith. workes. Their agreement and difference. By G. Walker, B.D. pastor of Saint Iohn the Evangelist in Watlingstreet.






quod.lib.umich.edu


----------

